# Mr. Skinny!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been gone for work for a week and I've missed my two munchkins so much! I couldn't wait to pick them up and I love how excited they are when they see me. Poor Cash looks so skinny - I have a feeling that little Miss Penny was helping him eat his food. He's been a little on the thin side lately, but it's definitely time to fatten him up. He's sleeping next to me right now and I can see 5-6 ribs!! This weekend starts operation "put some meat on Cash's bones".


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Are you going to whip him up a batch of Satin Balls?? ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

It might be time for a batch of satin balls - he would love that!! I try to keep him a little on the thin side so that he doesn't have too much weight on his front leg, but right now he's just too thin. He's going to love getting some extra treats to gain a little weight - the trick now is figuring out how to do it without Penny seeing because she doesn't need any extra food, she's definitely not too thin.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I figured you must have been gone, I missed your posts... You also missed the fact that the "Forum" voted you in as a new moderator!! Ha HA Just kidding, but you better go back and read some of the old stuff, before you get to comfortable.
I'm sure your pups missed you terribly. Dogs are so sensitive, Cash may have just not eaten in your absence. 
Our Weimeraner would not eat her food if we would leave her to go to dinner, or a party etc. but the minute we walked in the door she would go get a drink, and eat. go figure. She never lost weight over it though.
Foxy got totally emaciated one time when she was about 9mo. , we left her with son and DIL for about a week, they have two dogs, and they all got a bug. 
These dogs are so lean anyway, it only takes about a lb to make them look skinny.
Lots of treats for Mr.Cash...

PS WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm sure he will appreciate the extra treats!

We are going away next week for a week's skiing holiday. Dropped H off yesterday with husband's brother ( they live 3h away) and H's V 'cousin' Bruno.

H is always thinner when we pick him up. Don't think he misses us all that much, more that he charges around all day with Bruno and also Bruno eats some of his food (H is a picky eater and takes his time, whereas B inhales it as if he's never seen food before, then pushes poor H out the way!

He could do to lose a bit atm so I'm not too fussed. Miss him desperately though  the house is so cold and empty so I'm looking at pics of other Vs on the forum to try and fill the void! The worst part is, I don't even like skiing!!!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I know what you mean - the house just isn't right when there isn't a dog in it! I have to go away again next week for three days (don't tell the dogs, they don't know yet  ) and the day that I come home it will be too late to pick up the dogs so I'll have a night without them and I'm not looking forward to it. This should be the last travel that I have to do for awhile, but my poor coworkers that go with me have to put up with me showing them pictures and talking about the dogs the whole time. 

Have fun on your trip (even if you don't like skiing  ) and just look forward to how happy H is going to be when he sees you!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

It must be that time of year where Vs just get a little closer to the skinny side. Our boy is definitely thinner and I'm seeing more vertebrae than I like to see...so it's time for Satin Balls!!!

As I'm reading your post about your boy sling weight while you were gone, I'm laughing because I would bet money when my mom watches our boy during our honeymoon he will gain weight and get thicker than I want. My mom doesn't understand the concept of a healthy weight/look for the breed and is constantly telling me that he's too skinny and I must be starving him. Considering her basset and dachshund are about 30% overweight for their breed I have a feeling Mr. H will come back bigger than I remember him. He isn't overly interested in food here but loves the competition for food there and will eat an entire bowl to ensure the other two don't get it. That must be Penny's mentality


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny and Cash used to eat out of the same bowl st the same time and then when that bowl was empty they would move to the next bowl together. Cash really didn't care that much about the food and Penny is a little food vacuum, but then a couple months ago I changed their food and Cash LOVES it. With the new food I noticed that Penny was getting a little chubby because she was eating it faster than Cash and she was eating too much. Now I make them eat out of their own bowl and Penny is really cute - she will eat her bowl and then she will come sit next to me while Cash finishes and when he's done she will run over to his bowl and make sure he didn't leave anything behind. I guess when I'm not around she goes back to her old ways and "helps" Cash eat his food.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Question to those that have dogs on the skinnier side - when you pet them can you feel any fat or are the all ribs and hip bones? Some of Cash's ribs are showing and he's definitely on the skinny side, but when I pet him or when he sits on me all I feel are ribs - there is no fat or extra padding on his body. I've asked my vet in the past if Cash was too skinny and he told me that as long as his haunches are meaty then he's fine. I'm still trying to put some meaty on Cash, but I just wanted to check if anyone else has a dog that seems to be all ribs?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hello CC. 
Glad you are home and enjoying our pups. It is really hard to be away from them for extended time, especially when it is work, not, You out having a great time of your own. Besides... we moms, can't help but worry about our babe's.
I'm sorry Cash is on the thin side. It probably is due to him worrying about You. He must be a very sensitive boy.
Just a suggestion, that might help... When Fox was recouperating from the VF, and even in her last days... I first supplemented her kibble with " Natural Balance" dog food roll, it is like a big salami. High in calorie, very nutritious. but not high in fat. Smells smoky, I give a slice to Fergy still crumbled and squished into his kibble. 
At the end of Foxy's life, it was all she would eat. She kept her weight, her coat was beautiful, shinny, thick, red. I also gave her an egg a couple times a week. 
When she was really ill, I believe it was the eggs that kept her alive. it was the only thing she would always eat.
Just one raw egg. 
anyway. 
I found it very beneficial to my personal needs. so I just wanted to share.
It is about $ 12. for the big 4 lb roll. Beef, Lamb, turkey. I feed lamb and beef.
Fergy gets about 1/2 slice 2X a day. 
The nice thing is, Penny doesn't even need to know he is getting it.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

We feed two different foods as Dozer is on a Rx diet. However Penny would love to eat his instead of her own. But that's not an option at the price. So sometimes she doesn't eat. So she's also pretty lean, but not too lean bec at her next meal she'll realize its that or nothing. Ha ha. I used to put can food mixed in hers and would then feel bad for Dozer. It's a lose lose. 
All I'm saying is feed each what they need and try not worry that the other isn't getting it too.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't feed Pearl and Fergy the same food, and I don't even feed them in the same room. We had a little issue of..."Hey that's MY food" and we just eliminated the problem. Pearl was getting really fat on Fergy's left overs, or just plain steeling his food when he was younger. We don't let that happen anymore. It wasn't to hard on Fergy, as we gave him food anytime he let us know he wanted it. But Pearl was turning into a Tank.
Fergy has gotten a bit more protective of his dish, now that he is getting to be a big, brave, tough puppy, and his eating schedule is more regimented.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

hooray I survived the ski trip (just about ) and have Herc back home where he belongs!!   

As expected he was a bit skinny when I picked him up. Judging by his friend Bruno's slightly rounder physique and guilty expression it's not hard to say why!  I think he's so excited to be around Bruno that he just doesn't have interest in food as much.

Since he's been back home he's been his normal lazy self so we're having to be careful he doesn't put the weight back on too quick.


----------

